
Why California Is in Trouble - c4urself
https://www.forbes.com/sites/adamandrzejewski/2020/05/19/why-california-is-in-trouble--340000-public-employees-with-100000-paychecks-cost-taxpayers-45-billion/
======
skookum-skuad
Summit is a public charter school system, comprising many schools, and is not
a government-run public school per se. It likely means the local parents were
fed-up with their particular school/s being poorly run or maintained, and used
the charter system to compete with the public option.

[https://summitps.org/enroll/enrollment-
faqs/](https://summitps.org/enroll/enrollment-faqs/)

Btw, if that employee is extremely effective (pulls their weight compare to
their salary), leads others well, and keeps the school performing as well or
better than other public and private schools, is the amount pertinent? It's
not like they're being paid like NCAA coaches and have buildings built for
them.

My half sister and her husband are special ed TA's in Washington state near
Spokane who are on SNAP (food assistance). They make nothing but enjoy their
work.

------
masonic
TL;DR:

"Our auditors at OpentheBooks.com found truck drivers in San Francisco making
$159,000 per year; lifeguards in LA County costing taxpayers $365,000; nurses
at UCSF making up to $501,000; the UCLA athletic director earning $1.8
million; and 1,420 city employees out-earning all 50 state governors
($202,000).

Using our new interactive mapping tool, quickly review (by ZIP code) the
340,390 California public employees and retirees who earn more than $100,000
and cost taxpayers $45 billion (FY2018-9)."

~~~
skookum-skuad
Remember how much Sunnyvale and Mountain View firefighters and police make.
There was quite a list comprising tens of millions in salaries. It might be
fine if the cities can afford it compared to their other liabilities. Ideally,
they want the best people and best equipment they can afford if they have
stable, deep funding. I think looking at the numbers alone is counting OPM;
the results, value of services, and mitigation of risks need to be
benchmarked.

~~~
masonic
Generally, the fiscal cliff with police/fire isn't base compensation but the
lucrative pension and (easily gained) disability benefits... and the practice
of pension "spiking".

